# how do i test cpu fan



## adrian

hi 
i suspect my fan is not working as i dont hear it whirring as it did when new. my pc keeps hanging. how can i test if it is the fan?
adrian


----------



## IBM

why not just take oof the case, and turn on your cpomputer!? 
Look for the cpu fan!!


----------



## Kento

And if the fan is not running don't run your computer until it's fixed or you'll fry your processor.

[This message has been edited by Kento (edited 11-21-2000).]


----------



## adrian

hi kento
i need help here. i've thought it was the fan for quite some time now, probably a few months.
if i use it without the fan and you say it would fry, then will the damage now be done?
i still use the pc. i dont have any problems in a daily basis like in word etc, but when i play a game it starts to freeze.
could it still be the fan?
if it is how do i find out exactly what replacement i need for it without sending the machine into a shop. is it easy to replace the fan myself?
adrian


----------



## Kento

Did it freeze when new? AMD processors are known to overheat and freeze the system.

Sure it could be the fan. It may still be working but it may not be spinning as fast as when new which is why it may sound quieter. It may be working well enough to keep the cpu cool for ordinary use but when you try to play a graphics intense game which puts more load on the processor the fan may not be able to cool it sufficiently. When the processor overheats your system will freeze until it cools back down. You had better check it. Since they're pretty cheap to replace you may want to just do that if you think the fan is bad. Unplug your computer and open the case and remove it. Make sure you are grounded before you touch anything inside the case. Keep touching the metal frame to ground yourself when you're in there. A static electric charge can damage your internals. Take the fan out and take it to a shop and tell them you'd like a replacement. If you're weary about doing it yourself then take it to a professional.


----------



## adrian

hi kento
thanks 
good clear concise advice. i like that. ill do it.
thanks 
adrian


----------

